# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  DOVE COT, St. Catherine

## Sista Whistle

ONE LOVE !!

Mi wanna visit Dove Cot fe real, in Feb 2012. Anybody gotta clue where 2 spent da nite?
(When nessecary, mi will sleep under a three, with all a dem! Gone but neva 4gotten. 
Hope someone can help me out here.  :Confused: 

Ochi, Porty, Mobay, Negril. Nuff places to getta shelta, but what about St. Catherine?
Do I need 2 make it in 1 up & down day? Wha damage fe private taxi? (St. Anns / St Mary - DC?) Ava break @ Hell Shire?

----------

